# Flakk Missiles, yay or nay?



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

so I noticed that Imperial units that can take Missile launchers can add Flakk Missiles to their armaments.
how good are they? are they even close to usefull or is it better to just ignore them?

thanks for reading!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

A definite "Yay!" for me... For an extra 10 points per ML model, especially in a Devastator or SW Long Fang squad in my case, you get to switch the MLs when required to shoot at Flyers, Flying MCs and Skimmers at full Ballistic Skill with 48", S7, AP4 shots. Multi-tasking AA capability so why not?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

honestly its a "nay" since 10 pts per model are an high price for a Str 7 shot. Also, a missile launcher marine will cost 39 pts...madness. There are so many ways to get AA nowadays, you might want to invest in an aegis + quadgun or flyier or even a rifleman dread... honestly (with chaos at least) i've found that the best AA is to produce such amount of shots that a 6 will pour in. Rerolls from divination are handy. But paying a premium, a devastator squad with flak missiles will cost a whopping 170 pts...and for me it's just plain bad.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I usually go with the quad gun. Still getting 4 shots, and they're twin linked, and have skyfire/interceptor, and you can put someone with a better BS on it, and the rest of the squad can still shoot at the flyer if they have the range/damage output necessary. If you play Space Marines, I'm not sure it would be worth having the squad shoot at the flyer, though. Probably best to shoot at stuff you have a better chance of hurting and let whoever's on the gun do their job.

As Chaos, autocannon havocs make a good squad to camp behind an ADL with their champ on the quad gun. If there's nothing more important to shoot at, out of 8 shots hopefully 1 will be a 6.

*edit*

Sorry, to answer the question: No. Flakk missiles never seemed worthwhile.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Flakk missiles have only been a worthwhile investment in conjunction with an Quad Gun in my Imperial Fist army (I do this because it's all I own for anti air in this army). Tank Hunter is all the rage when it comes to S7 taking on AV12 fliers (pretty much the only AV on a Flier I face) plus 8 shots is usually enough of a deterrent that I can somewhat anticipate the movements of enemy FMCs.

In any other instance I have used them, which includes in other SM based armies and with my Guard, they have been a miserable waste of points. Fliers kill other Fliers better if there's a lot to deal with, and both SM and AM armies have better or equal anti-air from tanks in their Codex (or from FW) without even bringing Fortifications into it. In games up to 1500 points I pretty much ignore Fliers unless I know I'm facing a bunch of them and past that I play my own.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Str7 AP4 isn't threatening enough to any meaningful flyer for me to want to get Flakk Missiles. Added on to the fact that Missile Launchers are crap in the first place without throwing more points at the,, I don't see myself taking them in the future either.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks for taking the time to read my post and answer everyone! 
I gues I'm better off with Hydra's and other specialised anti air units.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vendettas are your men :victory:


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Hydras are the best, in my opinion. Not only do they skyfire, but they deny jink and are great vs Eldar/DEldar because of how skyfire works vs skimmers.


----------



## danyboy (Jun 24, 2009)

However Flak missiles in Legion of the Damned unit is fun because of ignores cover rule


----------

